# OFRF Gear RTA



## NOOB (28/1/19)

Hi all. I'd like to get your opinion on the Gear RTA. I have only ever owned one RTA, the Wotofo Bravo and did not find that a very flavourful tank, despite many reviews stating the opposite.
I got into squonking and RDA's. I find the flavour tons better on RDA's.
Many reviews state that the Gear has great flavour due to it being so small. Can anyone confirm this? Also, has anyone experienced any leaking? What are your overall thoughts? PRO's, CON's?
Thank you in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (28/1/19)

Here is all the info you need on the Gear RTA. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ofrf-gear-rta-24mm.t56283/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ofrf-gear-24mm-rta.t55031/

Flavor is great, easy to build, does not leak (I have never had any leaking), looks good especially on smaller mods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

